# Shostakovich 24 Preludes & Fugues, Opus 87?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What are your favorite sets and why?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2020)

Overall, Boris Petrushansky (Dynamic) for his virtuosity, intensity (when required) and great sound. Melnikov (Harmonia Mundi) and Nikolayeva (Hyperion) are also good, though the latter can be a bit ponderous.


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

I like Ashkenazy's for the sound and interpretative insights...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's Nikolayeva for me. She captures my perception of the Russian soul and hardships.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

My favorite is Tatiana Nikolayeva's first set, recorded in 1962 (originally for Melodiya). Shostakovich attended the recording sessions, and it is Nikolayeva's best recording of her four, both technically and interpretatively, in my view. Plus, it is well known that the composer wrote these works for her, & was inspired to do so after hearing Nikolayeva play Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier. Therefore, Nikolayeva is a kind of rite of passage in this music.

1. Nikolayeva, 1962: it is available on both the Doremi and Alto labels: 
--Alto CD: 



--Doremi CD: 



--Melodiya LP: 



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07356CJB5/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

If the mono sound quality on Nikolayeva's 1962 recording is undesirable (though I expect you'll find the new CD remasters to be a lot better than the original Melodiya LPs, sound-wise, if you have a listen to the various samples that I've linked to above), my next top choice would be her 1987 recording--also on Melodiya, which has good sound (see my link below to sample). It was made after Melodiya had finally updated their recording studios back in the early 1980s. Nikolayeva's later 1990 recording for Hyperion and her 1992 video performance (which is on You Tube) have even better sound quality, but they are the least of her four recordings, IMO, both technically and interpretatively.

2. Nikolayeva, 1987 (Melodiya): 




https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Z5HYRCH08HXKCNTCW9W5

Apart from the composer's own recordings, which don't comprise a complete set, no other pianist I've heard sounds as deeply inside this music or as idiomatic as Nikolayeva in 1962 & 1987--with the exception of Emil Gilels and Sviatoslav Richter, who unfortunately only played selected Preludes & Fugues, as neither recorded a complete set. (I've especially liked Gilels on EMI/Testament, and Richter in Prague in 1956, on Supraphon--though the Czech sound for Richter is far from ideal.)

3. The composer:








https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...shostakovich+supraphon&qid=1592550709&sr=8-13
https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...ich+preludes+and+fugues&qid=1592551520&sr=8-1
https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...G523RVJM14J&psc=1&refRID=EJGFKZ67VG523RVJM14J

4. Emil Gilels:








https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Chopi...ls+shostakovich&qid=1592550442&s=music&sr=1-5

5. Sviatoslav Richter:




Richter, 1974: 



https://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Wal...shostakovich+supraphon&qid=1592550709&sr=8-33
https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...shostakovich+supraphon&qid=1592550709&sr=8-34

That's about it for the top tier Russian recordings, at least from my listening experience. Granted, there may be one or two other Soviet era pianists that I've not heard in this music. But unless I'm mistaken, neither Igor Zhukov, Elisso Wirssaladze, Nikolai Petrov, Lazar Berman, Vladimir Sofronitzky, or Heinrich Neuhaus recorded this music, or if they did, not as a complete set. (EDIT: Evidently, I was wrong about Sofronitzky, who did record a few of them: 



. But the sound quality is dreadful, as is Sofronitzky's clangorous piano...)

If I were pressed to name several more digital era sets, I'd also favorably mention the recordings by pianists Konstantin Scherbakov and Muza Rubackyte--neither of which I'd want to be without, since the sound quality is very good for both pianists and their playing is excellent. Yet, as fine as they are, I don't think they're quite as good as Nikolayeva at her best. Although both discount sets make a good bargain.

6. Scherbakov (on Naxos): 




7. Rubackyte (on Brilliant Classics): 




8. I also find the jazz pianist Keith Jarrett to be interesting in this music, as well, as an alternative reading (on the ECM label). But again, he's not nearly as idiomatic as Nikolayeva in her prime. & it's obvious that he didn't have Shostakovich coaching him and offering advice on how to play this music during his recording sessions. But it is fascinating to hear how a great jazz pianist sees these scores.

Then, there are a bunch of good & well played, but not very insightful or idiomatic complete sets from Jenny Lind, David Jalbert, Vladimir Ashkenazy, and Alexander Melnikov, etc.; which again, don't offer the same range of expression and variety that Nikolayeva finds in these scores at her best, in my opinion.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Josquin13 said:


> My favorite is Tatiana Nikolayeva's first set, recorded in 1962 (originally for Melodiya). Shostakovich attended the recording sessions, and it is Nikolayeva's best recording of her four, both technically and interpretatively, in my view. Plus, it is well known that the composer wrote these works for her, & was inspired to do so after hearing Nikolayeva play Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier. Therefore, Nikolayeva is a kind of rite of passage in this music.
> 
> 1. Nikolayeva, 1962: it is available on both the Doremi and Alto labels:
> --Alto CD:
> ...


I believe the Nikolayeva CD on alto is actually the later, 1987 recording, despite that the artwork uses a picture of Nikolayeva w/ Shostakovich. It sounds way too clean to be an early '60s Melodiya recording.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> I believe the Nikolayeva CD on alto is actually the later, 1987 recording, despite that the artwork uses a picture of Nikolayeva w/ Shostakovich. It sounds way too clean to be an early '60s Melodiya recording.


The Alto re-issue is in fact the 1987 recordings.
Here are the 1962 recordings:


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Richter played them better than anyone but not all of them, When Shostakovich asked him why he told him why should he play the ones he doesn’t like


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Handelian said:


> Richter played them better than anyone but not all of them, When Shostakovich asked him why he told him why should he play the ones he doesn't like


I've always loved that anecdote. Richter's repertoire in a nutshell.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Keith Jarrett and Roger Woodward


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Ashkenazy (Decca), Nikolayeva (Hyperion), and Jarrett (ECM), he's surprisingly good!!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I scored a used copy of the Jarrett at my local store. From what I've streamed of different recordings I prefer the 80s Nikolayeva but for 5 bucks I'll enjoy the Jarrett for now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2021)

Overall my favorite is Boris Petrushansky's set on the Dynamic label for his incredibly powerful playing and the excellent sound. I also like Nikolayeva and Scherbakov.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The first (early 60s) Nikolayeva, which is actually not in terrible sound relative to other Soviet recordings of that period. She is so much more imaginative, passionate, and technically adept than her later versions which, IMO, are too stodgy and monochrome.


----------

